# Bluebird:  Finding Blue



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm in the process of restoring a 36' elgin bluebird and I'd like to paint it a french blue.  I know that photography and display settings will affect how these images appear on my screen, but I'd like to find examples of original paint french blue bluebirds to create a foundation for this research.  I can find a few great examples with an online search for images, but I cannot verify which are original paint, french blue, or otherwise.  Any photos with information would be helpful at this point.  

Were there two types of french blue used? (not to be confused w the fact that there was also a metallic blue and gunmetal used post 36).  I get the impression that there are darker and lighter examples of early original paint birds.


Thanks!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 27, 2016)

I found this paint card in my 1936 Sears fall/winter catalog.  It lists French Blue for their Seroco (Sears Robuck Co.) line of paints!  This appears very light in contrast to restored examples I've located, but I have found at least one example of an original paint BB that matches very closely.  Check it out and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 27, 2016)

It looks a lot like horizon blue 1955 vw


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here is a pic of the inside of my tank cover. My bike is a '35. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 27, 2016)

moped blue


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 27, 2016)

Ah nice Stig!


----------



## spoker (Mar 28, 2016)

french blue


----------



## then8j (Mar 28, 2016)

*1936 Delahaye Type 135S in French Blue*


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside of my tank cover. My bike is a '35. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 299420





Thanks Shawn! That helps a lot.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 28, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> moped blue



Stig, thank you?


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 315981



I believe that is opalescent blue. This is French blue.... V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-bluebird-paint-chip.56523/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/your-still-lifes.68254/page-18#post-591845


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 1, 2016)




----------

